
Ask HN: Pay-Per-Usage Remote Filesystem Mounted Locally in Linux? - cdvonstinkpot
Hi,<p>I&#x27;ve had no luck getting any of the AWS &quot;S3 on Linux&quot; solutions to work right on my Linux boxes- there&#x27;s always some minor detail that prevents them from working right. I&#x27;ve had it with Googling &amp; trying to overcome each obstacle that presents with each option, &amp; am looking for an alternative to S3 storage on &#x2F;mnt.<p>I see Rackspace has a solution, &amp; I don&#x27;t know anything about it since I&#x27;ve never used Rackspace for storage. I&#x27;m wondering what other locally-mounted remote storage options are available before I dive in &amp; get a Rackspace account &amp; try theirs.<p>I would be happy with an iSCSI or NFS based storage, which I can use natively with my virtualization platform (Proxmox). If it&#x27;s something I can mount locally in a VM on &#x2F;mnt- that&#x27;s suitable, too. Just as long as its &#x27;Pay-Per-Usage&#x27;.<p>What do HN readers know about that could help me?<p>Thanks in advance,
-c
======
nwrk
Speak to your hosting provider about options they have.

While considering Cloud based storage don't forget about bandwidth cost /
latency. Depend on your application workload.

Maybe, SSHFS can do the trick for you.

[https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-
use-...](https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-sshfs-to-
mount-remote-file-systems-over-ssh)

..depend on your use cases 2cents

------
wmf
AWS now has NFS; I don't know how slow it would be over the Internet.

